
This will go down on your permanent record - peter_retief
https://twitter.com/i/status/1208473062196170752
======
rococode
I saw this video a few weeks ago and wondered, how does a video like this get
released? It sounds like the person recording is also doing the questioning,
and it also doesn't feel like this is the kind of video that would be
willingly shared as propaganda. So why is it online?

It actually makes me slightly doubt whether it's real or faked. I mean, it's
not that hard to get 2 fake police outfits and a room and put together a fancy
chair. And they do pan away pretty suddenly from the police officers. And why
even show the police officers, like hey check out these two totally real cops?
Why are they even recording in the first place?

I'm not saying it's actually fake, but for me enough things don't quite add up
that I personally chose to go with "this doesn't affect my opinions because I
have no clue if it's true or not" on this one. It's slightly worrisome that
outside of HN (I've seen this on Reddit and in other tweets) I have not seen
doubt expressed in any way. I think it's generally good to doubt things and we
may be in big trouble if the global trend is to believe everything you see.

~~~
bowmessage
谢谢老板

~~~
dang
This breaks the site guideline against insinuating that someone is
astroturfing or a shill or a bot or a foreign agent. If you think you're
seeing evidence of abuse, email us at hn@ycombinator.com so we can
investigate. But please don't insert this poison into the threads—it's the
cheapest of cheap shots, and based on everything we've seen (which is a lot),
is actually far more destructive than the thing it's imagining to combat.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
bowmessage
Sorry. Understood. Original comment also seems to suggest astroturfing,
though. Apologies again.

------
14
I have seen this before and it is truly disturbing for those who have come to
the comments first. It shows a man locked in a tiger chair being questioned as
to why he talked badly about the police on a forum. He is completely
restrained. I can only imagine the feeling. This is disturbing so please be
warned. How can we make a difference as an individual?

~~~
mirimir
All you can do is boycott Chinese stuff, and not invest in Chinese firms. And
promote the boycott.

It worked against apartheid in South Africa. But that was pretty easy.
Avoiding Chinese stuff is much harder.

~~~
moksly
Can you even buy a smartphone, or even a computer without buying things from
China in 2019? Especially if you’re not American.

~~~
mirimir
Hey, I posted as honestly as possible.

But yes, it'd be very hard to avoid buying from China.

So what's possible? Political action?

That seems unlikely too. It'd be hard even as a country to boycott China. The
US economy would collapse if it tried, I bet.

------
boring_twenties
Someone was able to film this and make it public? I'd love to know the story
behind that.

~~~
jackpirate
I would like to see the evidence that this isn't just some actors in costumes.

It's easy to believe something like this happened in real life and got video
taped. Certainly more unbelievable things have been caught on film. But it's
also easy to believe it's a hoax, and it'd be an easy hoax to pull off.

~~~
rayhendricks
Yes to be the devils advocate get, what if this really is a hoax to get the
rest of the world riled up against China?

Except that we do have leaks like the China cables which are generally viewed
a as authentic.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Cables](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Cables)
IMO the rest of the wield needs to realize that this is nazi germany levels of
crazy that are starting up again, and realize that Bernie ww3 breaks out.

------
etagobla
Does anyone have evidence that this video is real? If not, and you're having
an emotional reaction anyway, you're part of the problem.

